
Show HN: Site Command – Simple construction management for small teams - shnuffy
https://sitecommandapp.com
======
shnuffy
I spent my evenings and weekends over the past several months building a
construction management product for small home builders / general contractors.

It's a bit of a niche market, but a friend of mine owns a small contracting
company and as I got to learn about his challenges, I realized there wasn't
anything purpose-built for companies just like his.

I know this is a bit of random product, but I thought it'd be fun to get
feedback anyway or share it in case the problem set resonates with anybody :)

 __* I created a demo user for hacker news, so feel free to login and play
around: hackernews.sc@gmail.com / icrhtmTBqijtezh9cpYUzVmy

In case anybody's interested, the stack is primarily Laravel/Vue/MySQL. I also
wrote a blog going into more detail about why I built for this specific niche,
happy to share that if anybody wants it!

I'd love your thoughts/feedback!

------
robinhood
It's interesting that you share this project to Hacker News. This community
probably is not very familiar with this field - I know I'm not :-D

That being said, it's refreshing to see an app that addresses this market.

Have you validated the idea with general contractors? If so, is the tagline
(currently: Simple construction management software for small teams) the right
one?

I also appreciate that you've indicated a login for our community. Good idea.
So I tried the app, briefly: it looks great and super polished. Apart from
that, there are some parts of the app that I didn't understand, so I can't
comment on them. But good luck with this app, I salute the effort as I know
how much it takes to ship something on nights and weekends!

~~~
shnuffy
Thanks! I really appreciate the thoughts and the fact that you tried it out!
:)

I have validated it with a handful of contractors, but I feel like my reach is
limited. I also feel limited by my ability to sell / distribute. I'm a product
guy/engineer, so I'm comfortable there, but I have much less experience
selling.

I'm still not sure about the tagline, I don't feel like I have enough data
points one way or the other.

It's been a really fun project to work on, and brings me back to when I would
work constructions in the summers during university.

Again – thanks for trying it out and sharing your thoughts!

